# Alder buckthorn wood



## curlywurly76 (6 Jun 2021)

Has anyone made use of Alder buck thorn wood in any projects ?. I would be interested to know of its uses in wood working history.
Most of the information out there seems to treat it as a weed and doesn't address its potential uses.
It seems to be a very strong wood and of good colour.
I have used some but never fully explored its full potential, it seems to cut and plane well , and take varnish well, not sure about gluing .


----------



## peter-harrison (7 Jun 2021)

Are you talking about alder or elder or alder buckthorn? Alder is very usable- it looks very like cherry but is softer. Elder is marginal- I've used small bits for boxes. Alder buckthorn is a garden shrub and I have no idea whether it gets large enough to be useful.


----------



## curlywurly76 (11 Jun 2021)

Defiantly Alder buck thorn , its like a large shrub , almost a tree , small white flowers and i think black berries at this time of year.
From my limited usage it works well and is quite hard a nice colour to it


----------

